# You gotta see this.... cuteness factor high. :)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Who said goats can't drive tractors?*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! you should crop it and do something cool.  uber cute!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awww! I could do pretty good things with that pic! Could I copy it and try to do something and then post it?  :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

farmgirl1 said:


> Awww! I could do pretty good things with that pic! Could I copy it and try to do something and then post it?  :ROFL:


Sure go for it. 

Blossom is such a character.... but she REALLY loves all of my kids cars and tractor! :ROFL: I was so happy that she played on it long enough for me to run in the house and get the camera.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Haha! I'm trying to think of a saying but I just can't think! Any suggestions? (I have it cropped so you can just see the goat and the tractor)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMGosh! How totally cute! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats way to funny :slapfloor:

Bree how about "the new goat farm hand" (kind of like a play on words)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL: That's awesome!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Way too cute.

" Hey! How do you turn this thing on?"


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I call DIBS ON DRIVING!!! hahahaha CUTE


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*LOVE IT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Cute, yes. But do you think it's really such a good idea to let a myotonic goat drive??? :wink: 

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :clap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cute, goats find things so intertaining. Its cute the things they find to play on are with.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Cute, yes. But do you think it's really such a good idea to let a myotonic goat drive??? :wink:
> 
> Deb Mc


 :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are so amazing and full of surprises...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG! Do you mind if I steal that and share it with some friends (with proper credit, of course)?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

cyanne said:


> OMG! Do you mind if I steal that and share it with some friends (with proper credit, of course)?


Sure.


----------

